# מרוצת היום



## akubret

Hello, what does this mean? Hayom is today, but I don't understand the phrase. 

Thanks.


----------



## Drink

What is the context? Morfix says מרוצה means "running, trotting". Keep in mind that היום can also simple mean "the day".


----------



## akubret

I think it was like "אני אראה אותו במרוצת היום" I will see him in ___ day". 

Morfix says "over the years", but how can it be related to years, when יום is day?


----------



## Drink

akubret said:


> I think it was like "אני אראה אותו במרוצת היום" I will see him in ___ day".
> 
> Morfix says "over the years", but how can it be related to years, when יום is day?



But Morfix gives that as במרוצת הימים. I know the plural ימים can sometimes just mean "time". Maybe the singular can be used like that as well.


----------



## origumi

במרוצת = during, over (in regard to time). Can apply to a day, days, years, etc.


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> במרוצת = during, over (in regard to time). Can apply to a day, days, years, etc.



So then it means throughout the day, correct?


----------



## akubret

Oh I see, the Morfix entry gives ימים, שנים, הזמן as examples. So it means something like "over the course of the day".


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> So then it means throughout the day, correct?


"Throughout the day" means "in every part of the day", right? So במרוצת היום is different. _As the day passes ("runs")_ means simply _during the day_. Not necessarily one point in time or along the whole day.


----------



## elroy

I will see him at some point today.


----------

